# sundown 2-27



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't find the moguls. Heading to Gunbarrel to see if they are there.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2010)

Buried by the massive 3" of snow we got yesterday? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Buried by the massive 3" of snow we got yesterday? :lol:



We got a whopping 4".


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2010)

They are on Gunbarrel, come ski them in.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> They are on Gunbarrel, come ski them in.



Need details! How far down do they go? Spacing? good lines?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2010)

No shit huh???


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2010)

About 4 turns worth


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2010)

No lines yet. Spring like conditions here. SO going on. 


Greg u should have pics in your email.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

No pics yet...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2010)

Check my fb page


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2010)

I was going to repost them but they look like whiteout conditions, Jeff.  Hard to tell what we're looking at... I think this may be the clearest of the 3:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2010)

severine said:


> I was going to repost them but they look like whiteout conditions, Jeff.  Hard to tell what we're looking at... I think this may be the clearest of the 3:


Is that a horizontal snowman? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Check my fb page



Awesome pics! :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Feb 27, 2010)

tough night conditions wise... if it sets up better kurt should be able to get a noticable amount done.  

essentially, the snow conditions did not allow for easy uphill passes anywhere on the hill... meaning slower process...........  boo.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> tough night conditions wise... if it sets up better kurt should be able to get a noticable amount done.
> 
> essentially, the snow conditions did not allow for easy uphill passes anywhere on the hill... meaning slower process...........  boo.



Understandable.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like it should get colder tonight.  Hopefully it'll be enough to setup the snow a bit more, to make it easier to work with.  I think Chris said that he expects a section as long as we had with Temptor by Monday.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2010)

They added a couple more rows last nigt. I cleaned the dust off my lens and put up 2 more pcs on my FB page. Hopefully they are better


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2010)

I should have gotten my butt out of bed and onto the hill... but the bed was so inviting this morning.

Jeff's pic:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2010)

Not crowded at all even with the SO going on. Both lifts turning an no line. Snow is kinda odd and can probably form push piles easily!


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn. I talked myself out of it because I figured there would be a crowd with the S.O. Now I need to do homework... Spring break in a week. I'll make up for it then.


----------

